# english setter breeders



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

Hi guys i'm starting my search for another dog for hunting grouse and woodcock up here in the UP and i was wondering what kennels in michigan are breeding the smaller lines of english setters like in the 30 to 40lbs. range for the foot hunter, or which kennels are breeding exceptional dogs to?

hope you guys can help me out.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

PM me your email addy, I will send you a bunch of links I have for E.S. breedrs in MI.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Email has been sent. Post pics when you pick one.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

A guy named Alfred King has been breeding the exact type of English Setter you are talking about since the 60's. I don't have one of his Llewellins now, but owned one in the 80's and was very pleased. His book on the history of Llewellin setters is also and outstanding read. I'm assuming they are still for sale even though I bought my copy about 20 years ago. Here is his website:

http://www.llewellin.com/


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Bryan Wood
Leeanne Parnell
Dave Terhaar
Dun Roven Rich Hollister
Dawn Powell 
MidwestFisherman in the future????

Here are a few that just rattle of the top of my head. None of the people listed above would be a bad choice. There are more I am having a hard time thinking as I have been celebrating lions tigers weekend here in minneapolis!

When I was looking for a dog I made a blog site to help me do research on what I was looking for. It is a list of many englishsetter resources. I need to update it but there are tons of links and even though most of the links are out of state they may have bred thier dog in state. For me figuring out what dog I wanted was a ton of fun. I found myself still looking at many different breedings even after I bought mine.

Have fun.

The link is the englishsetter link below


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

up-hunter, these guys produce some excellent foot hunting, natural ability, easy to train, medium size english setters. Give them a shout and see what they have currently or might have coming up. 

*Blue Water Llewellins
*Tim Ball or Gordon Hendershot
Carsonville, MI 48419
(810) 657-9757


----------



## MerlinsMom (Mar 2, 2007)

Merimac said:


> Bryan Wood
> Leeanne Parnell
> Dave Terhaar
> Dun Roven Rich Hollister
> ...


That is correct Ben, when Arwen next comes into heat we'll probably be breeding her, and she is small and compact (34 pounds) and stays within sight of a foot hunter, great nose, excellent bird finder. She just doesn't run "big" enough for the guys judging field trials. Looks like she'll be a once a year in season girl as she was supposed to have come in back in August.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum//showthread.php?t=200950

Here is a nice litter that would be ready to go for next fall.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

This is a breeder in southern Michigan with a few nice litters:

http://classicpointekennels.com/

for setters


----------



## English Setter lover (Jul 20, 2013)

I have just had a litter, 4 females and 1 male. Grouse Ridge and Jonny Crockett Lines. 3rd generation pups. My adult females are 40lbs my males are 45lbs. litter ready to go Aug 12th. natural ability minimal training. I hunt a lot of grouse and woodcock with them. contact me if interested [email protected] or call 248-467-0199


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

English Setter lover said:


> I have just had a litter, 4 females and 1 male. Grouse Ridge and Jonny Crockett Lines. 3rd generation pups. My adult females are 40lbs my males are 45lbs. litter ready to go Aug 12th. natural ability minimal training. I hunt a lot of grouse and woodcock with them. contact me if interested [email protected] or call 248-467-0199


6 years late. 

Try an ad in the classifieds if looking to sell pups. Good luck.


----------

